# ECM Review (Chances)



## ltek21 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi

My spouse visa was refused on 02 March 2016. I collected the refusal letter on the 03 March 2016. We appealed on the 30th of March 2016 using IAFT-2 form. Payment was taken on the 20th of April 2016. Called the tribunal today, to check if the notice of appeal with our review deadline has been issued and they said that it is waiting to be sent and the review deadline will be 15 weeks from the date the notice is issued. So far, understood.

My question is what are the chances of the appeal being overturned in the ECM Review and roughly how long does it takes?

Refusal letter 
s33.postimg.org/i3wnjcivj/2016_06_09_165220.png

Grounds of Appeal:
1. The sponsor maintains that this is the case, and we provided all the relevant documents "P60, Payslips, Employer Letter and Bank Statements"
2. CompanyHouse shows the relevant details of the company at this link "beta.compaieshouse.gov.uk etc" it is beyond understanding as to why the eco has alleged that a check on these sites shows no record. (company house print out attached)
3. We accept calls were missed, but having missed these calls we mailed the ECO and in reply, they said "they will call upto 9 times" (copy of email attached)
4. In addition to this, 2x HMRC Employment History Letter showing job start date and taxes paid attached
5. Letter from Company's Accountant Attached showing that the company genuine, active etc.
Thanks


----------



## ltek21 (Jun 9, 2016)

Can anyone post a response please.. really worried..


----------



## cykohed (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi 

Where the bank statements and other documents you provided original ? (or at least verified)

Regards


----------



## ltek21 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, they were all original documents.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

ltek21 said:


> Hi
> 
> My spouse visa was refused on 02 March 2016. I collected the refusal letter on the 03 March 2016. We appealed on the 30th of March 2016 using IAFT-2 form. Payment was taken on the 20th of April 2016. Called the tribunal today, to check if the notice of appeal with our review deadline has been issued and they said that it is waiting to be sent and the review deadline will be 15 weeks from the date the notice is issued. So far, understood.
> 
> ...


Aoa my spouse visa was also refused on 4 May then we appealed on 17 may I want to know how did u contact tribunal ? I really don't have any idea whats going onantmy appeal, haven't heard a single thing from ukvi :/


----------



## ltek21 (Jun 9, 2016)

DrQaiser said:


> Aoa my spouse visa was also refused on 4 May then we appealed on 17 may I want to know how did u contact tribunal ? I really don't have any idea whats going onantmy appeal, haven't heard a single thing from ukvi :/


I phoned them on this number 0300-123-1711
Why is your visa refused?
Have you received the notice of pending appeal?


----------



## joyfulgirl (Jan 19, 2016)

Your chances look good to me. It seems the ECO didn't do a thorough job. We're waiting on an appeal too.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

ltek21 said:


> I phoned them on this number 0300-123-1711
> Why is your visa refused?
> Have you received the notice of pending appeal?


Lack of relationship evidence 
We gave printed whatspp logs, screenshot, emails, abt 50 photos, call logs, cards, gift receipts and they say that our conversation doesn't look like day to day life? Wth
And a financial issues bc they misinterpreted what my husband and his employer told the ECO abt his job

So we r just appealing now but actually haven't heard anything uptill now nor have they taken the appeal fee yet from account 
Any idea how long ecm review can take n its chances


----------



## ltek21 (Jun 9, 2016)

I appealed on the 31st of March, and payment was taken on the 20th of April.
I would suggest that you call your card issuer, the one that is going to be charged for the appeal fees and tell them not stop payment, also check with them if they had received any payment attempt from tribunal. At the moment, they seem to be extremely slow, i had been reading posts from 2010 where they say there were extremely slow, but this year it seems like extremely slow is multiplied by 10. Once your fees is taken, you then wait another 2 months roughly for the appeal notice to be issued (lucky if you get one earlier), once the appeal notice is issued you will then get the review date, which will be stated in the notice, this is the date by which the review has to take place, if they review (IF only they review) and decide to overturn, then that should be within 5 months of appeal notice issued, if they don't review then it's another 6 to 8 months to get a hearing date + 3/4 months. It's a long process.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for the details 
Yes it seems a really long process
What u mean by IF they review? I mean do they not compulsorily review?


----------



## ltek21 (Jun 9, 2016)

DrQaiser said:


> Thanks for the details
> Yes it seems a really long process
> What u mean by IF they review? I mean do they not compulsorily review?


Our solicitor told us that they are not consistent with reviews. I have read about cases where they did not over turn at the review stage, but did withdraw the case on the day of hearing.


----------



## Ocean1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Here is our timeline it ll give u an idea:
refused on 21 Jan 2016
appealed online on 5th feb 2016
Money taken 12th Feb 2016
Letter of pending appeal received on 1st April 2016
Review deadline 15th July 2016
Still waiting i sent them email in start of june replied that they recieved my appeal at the end of April and now they are reviewing January cases and it will take several weeks for the review.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ltek21 (Jun 9, 2016)

where was ur appeal sent? to sheffield?


----------



## joyfulgirl (Jan 19, 2016)

Ocean1 said:


> Here is our timeline it ll give u an idea:
> refused on 21 Jan 2016
> appealed online on 5th feb 2016
> Money taken 12th Feb 2016
> ...


Hello Ocean1

What address did you email them at?


----------



## ltek21 (Jun 9, 2016)

You can email them on [email protected] - I emailed them on [email protected]


----------



## Ocean1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes I used this [email protected] and @itek21 appeal was sent by the solicitor to First-tier Tribunal (Immigration and Asylum Chamber) then appeals from pakistan are forwarded to islamabad or sheffield that I am not sure. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ltek21 (Jun 9, 2016)

From 01/05/2016 all appears are sent to Global Appeals in Croydon.


----------



## Ocean1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok right. thanks fr the information 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## zuk (Oct 27, 2014)

ltek21 said:


> I appealed on the 31st of March, and payment was taken on the 20th of April.
> I would suggest that you call your card issuer, the one that is going to be charged for the appeal fees and tell them not stop payment, also check with them if they had received any payment attempt from tribunal. At the moment, they seem to be extremely slow, i had been reading posts from 2010 where they say there were extremely slow, but this year it seems like extremely slow is multiplied by 10. Once your fees is taken, you then wait another 2 months roughly for the appeal notice to be issued (lucky if you get one earlier), once the appeal notice is issued you will then get the review date, which will be stated in the notice, this is the date by which the review has to take place, if they review (IF only they review) and decide to overturn, then that should be within 5 months of appeal notice issued, if they don't review then it's another 6 to 8 months to get a hearing date + 3/4 months. It's a long process.


 hi what was your outcome? They refused my husbands visa on similar points as your. Company house showing the place i work for has dissolved. When thats not possible because i and other people work there etc also that company didnt answer their call. We dont answer no call id calls.


----------



## Don Dee (May 6, 2017)

Itek21 and Dr.Qaiser, can you kindly let us know the outcome of your appeals. This will advise some of us on what to expect in our cases.

Your response will be appreciated.


----------



## Shraddha123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Don Dee said:


> Itek21 and Dr.Qaiser, can you kindly let us know the outcome of your appeals. This will advise some of us on what to expect in our cases.
> 
> Your response will be appreciated.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1197281

Here's a whole thread on appeal timings, feel free to join in the discussion. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

